
Ask HN: Recommendations for Expert Level JavaScript Classes - needjshelp
I am trying to find recommendations for an expert level javascript class for a friend of mine. My friend learns best in the classroom (in an interactive environment with question&#x2F;answer sessions), and as a result I was trying to find a &quot;bootcamp&quot; either on the weekends or some 1 week long coure that could help in taking intermediate javascript skills to the next level.<p>I am local to the Dallas-Fort Worth area but open to recommendations in person within the United States.<p>Any suggestions are more than appreciated.
======
midgetjones
Not sure I can help (for geographical reasons), but I think you ruined your
'asking for a friend' thing at the end there.

